# mink trapping



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

are mink hard to trap..does anyone have any tips to trap them and what size trap do you use.what kind of bait can you use to get them


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Mink are very curious critters, and you can take advantage of this. A mink will always check out holes along the banks of a stream regardless of whether they are baited or not. So pocket sets are a favorite set of many trappers (baited and non-baited). As far as bait goes anything that usually smells fishy works very well (fish oil, shellfish oil). You could also use muskrat meat.
Another good set is just a blind set in areas were there is a lot of foot traffic. Put your traps in areas were there is a natural narrowing of a path. This tactic will force the mink onto your trap no bait required. It can also be a good idea to trap any culverts or underneath bridges, these are mink hotspots.
As Far as traps go mink are fairly forgiving. I use 1 ½ coil springs, but the #11 works well too.
If you plan on catching alot of mink you will need alot of steel, and will have to be pretty spread out. Mink have a large range in which they travel, so you have to be a bit more patient with them (unlike raccoons).
There is plenty of information that I didn't cover here. If you want a really good idea of how to trap mink you should check out one of Jim Spencer's books _"The Mink Manual: Common Sense Approach to Mink Trapping"._


----------



## neb (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a place where there is 5 inch pipes that drain fields from irrigation water. It looks like mink are using these pipe that go in the drain ditch where there is alot of cover. Today I set some traps at the pipe openings. I know they are using these pipe because of tracks I have seen. Is there anything else I can do.


----------



## tfrost808 (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds to me like you should catch some mink. Did you put the traps directly into the pipes or on the ground beneath them?


----------



## neb (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I hope too. I placed the traps as they enter the pipe there is a heavy trail going into the pipe and out going over the pipe where the grass is beaten down. i have seen mink here before. I put some leaves and dried grass over the traps and hope this will work.


----------



## neb (Jan 5, 2008)

Will #2 Victors work for mink.


----------

